# A 13 year olds Northeastern South Dakota Buck



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well young Jacob (age 13) has been having quite a year. First off on opening day of the South Dakota East River Deer Season young Jacob shot a Coyote that had a Rooster Pheasant in it's mouth. Shortly after this Jacob's dad shot a Buck.

Not to be outdone young Jacob was after a Buck. On the afternoon after Thanksgiving Day young Jacob and has dad were in position watching some does feed out onto a meadow. Darkness was approaching and it looked like young Jacob would have to continue his hunt for a Buck when the buck in the photo below stepped out onto the meadow.










Jacob's dad told me he grunted at the Buck to get him to stop 4 times. The first 3 times Jacob's dad grunted the Buck stopped but it was a perfect frontal shot and Jacob's dad wanted Jacob to get a nice broadside shot. The 4th time was the charm and when dad grunted the Buck stopped broadside.

Jacob again with his trusty .243 took careful aim, and a single bullet from 300 to 350 yards ended this Bucks doe chasing days.

I talked to Jacob's mom this morning and she jokingly said this morning, I hope Jacob is done with the Wall Hangers for this year, this is getting expensive. I agreed with her and said that he has had the opportunities that many adults search for their entire lives. Mom just said, I know and he is having the time of his life.

Once again my Congratulations to young Jacob. I would have to say that his second year of hunting must be some sort of charm or something. At any rate Jacob YOU DONE GOOD YOUNG MAN.

Larry


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats to Jacob, heack of a season !!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Jacob!

Very neat story... :wink:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Jacob!, SDHANDGUNNER, got any freetime coming up, for yote hunting?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

GREAT STORY, Larry!

That's what hunting is all about!

Webster's should crop Jacob's face from the pic and post it next to "hunt" in their next edition.

After checking the Maplewood thread, it's sure nice to see this one!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Savage Rookie said:


> SDHANDGUNNER, got any freetime coming up, for yote hunting?


Man that would be great. I still haven't pulled the trigger on a Whitetail yet. Don't know where all the Deer disappeared to. It is getting bleak around here. Maybe I'll have to see what happens and take an afternoon off from Deer Hunting and try to call a Coyote. Of course with all the Deer Hunters running around that may be a challange too.

Larry


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't seen much feild time lately, been letting all of the deer hunters have their fun. Rather not get shot.

Went out today, it was miserable, freezing rain and 100 ft visibility at best, but you don't get out there you REALLY don't have a chance. Tues and Thurs afternoons are good for me i could be up your way by 1 o'clock.

Paige


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well tomorrow is Tuesday and I don't mean to sound like a whimp, but the weather forecast doesn't look good for tomorrow. Besides if we get ICE I'll probably be busy with all the people playing bumper cars. I'll have to check to be sure but I think I have a meeting on Thursday I have to attend.

Keep an eye on the weather and hopefully next week we can put something together.

Larry

PS Not Coyotes but I had a farmer come up to me the other day and ask when I was going to call in and kill the two Red Fox that keep coming into his yard every night. I scoped it out a little and know where their dens are and think I found a place to call from.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats, nice deer


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

hey nice buck


----------

